# Angelica



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Angelica

Since most of us are older… A plant that has some interest, “Angelica venenosa” or “Hairy Angelica”. It has some simple medicinal value for the respiratory system. For us old folks it has another…

It has a “Viagra like effect” on men and equally stimulating effect on the libido of women. 

Well, it might be of interest to some of us… just sayin’

One major concern… this plant is “almost” identical to water hemlock, a deadly plant. The difference… branches off the main stem has scallups. Water hemlock does not… 1st pic…

The other difference is that the veins in the leaves… terminate at the tips of the toothed leaves. With water hemlock the veins terminate between the tips.

Be sure of the identification or your dead…


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

For the first two years I knew of this plant it scared me because of it’s similarity to Water Hemlock. For me it took close examination of a couple of thousand plants of each species for me to be comfortable in knowing the differences, they are that similar. Now I know the difference at highway speed.

Another important tell… water hemlock loves wet soggy ground. Angelica venenosa loves moist but well drained slopes, another give away, where they grow.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I found some Angelica near me last year. Here are some pictures I took of it:





































How do you use it, Cotton?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Starcreek, That's definitely Hairy Angelica... Folks I know powder or tincture the root.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I was just watching John Wayne in "McLintock". After some young fellas got in a brawl, he mentioned getting some tincture of angelica for the bruises, any basis for that?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

musketjim said:


> I was just watching John Wayne in "McLintock". After some young fellas got in a brawl, he mentioned getting some tincture of angelica for the bruises, any basis for that?


Short answer... Yes!

Long answer... lol
1. Angelica archangelica is a traditional medicinal of Northern Europe. Angelica atropurpurea is native to North America. Angelica archangelica was a common sight in colonial america and is still grown by many here in the US. From all the books I've read these two plants are used interchangeably as far as a medicinal. Both were used to treat bruises.

2. I've been told by several herbalists that all the angelicas are similar (80 or so species). (similar, not identical)

3. I've found nothing written about Angelica venenosa being used for bruises.

4. I have no idea which Angelica John Wayne was referring to.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Cotton said:


> Short answer... Yes!
> 
> Long answer... lol
> 1. Angelica archangelica is a traditional medicinal of Northern Europe. Angelica atropurpurea is native to North America. Angelica archangelica was a common sight in colonial america and is still grown by many here in the US. From all the books I've read these two plants are used interchangeably as far as a medicinal. Both were used to treat bruises.
> ...


Thanx for the heads up, never knew there were that many. :surrender: If it's good enough for John Wayne it's good enough for me.:2thumb:


----------

